# First Impressions New 330D sport touring (LONG)



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

FAO Carlos (and anyone else who may be interested)

New 330d sport touring arrived. Â 204hp, 6 speed box. Â Silver, brown montana hide, harmon kardon hi fi, bi xenons, drug dealer tints, 18" new style wheels.

It was delivered Thurs am. Â Drove to Birmingham for meeting then onto Manchester in convoy with colleagues well run in 330i. Â Â The petrol only has the legs of the oil burner at the very top end. Â Elsewhere the diesel has it. Â I am told that it doesn't smoke very much when you are following it. 

Went from Manchester to Poole for some water skiing where my skiis, wetsuits and boat stuff all went into back easily. Â First tank of fuel yielded 39.9 mpg and the range is much improved over the 328 and pitifull RS4, at about 480 miles per tank. Â I expect this to improve as it loosens.

I am as pleased with it as I was the RS4. Â My first diesel is a revelation. Â As road cruisers they share quite a bit in common. Â Bags of torque instantly available when you need it. Â Makes for easy and deceptively fast progress. Â Of course the 330d does not have the out and out legs of the RS4, but it's mid range pick up and pull are very similar. Â Inclines are not noticed.

Sound good too.

The new 6 speed box is a delight compared to relatively clonky RS4 item and the clutch, gear, accelerator relationship is as good as anything I have had and a major improvement on the 328ci. Â One factor that I don't like so much is the lack of engine braking compared to the petrol. Â This paired with interstellar top gear (85mph = about 2000rpm) means that you have to use brakes on motorway more often than you would like.

Steering feel and brakes are both much improved over 328 and the car is a lot quieter at high speed. Â I havn't really chucked it around yet, but can say that the re calibrated steering is a major improvement and the car feels a Â lot tauter than the last one.

I was annoyed to find it came with F 225/40/18 and R 255/35/18 Dunlop 9000 tyres which I do not like after running Â two sets on the 328 after having enjoyed Michelin Pilot Mxx and Bridgestones So3s previously. Â I shal ahve to wear them out prematurely.  Â IMHO Dunlops 9000s are hard and greasy and I do not like them them one bit.

The bi xenons are better than the A4 and TT items in terms of spread and range and NOT pissing oncoming drivers off at night. Â The auto switch on function is also neat.

The interior is superb with the brown leather and black everything else. Â The steering wheel is just right thickness and diameter and adjusts all ways (328 just went up'n'down) It's a nice place to be although the architecture hasn't changed much - my previous 328s excessive Â grey plastic was revolting after a few months.

The Harman Kardon hi fi is not as good in Â the Touring as the coupe simply because the 6*9 elliptical rear speakers do not fit in the touring - so it has what appear to be 4" cones stuck in the load area side panels. Â The result is that whilst the sound is open and highly musical (miles better than the Audi Bose offerings), it lacks the mid bass of the saloon/coupe variants that is so impressive.

I am going to investigate adding a smallish active sub for the rear if I can find one that will integrate in OK. Â

*Any pointers from any one on subs welcomed.........*

The car looks good from outside for an estate. Â The sports kit, new 18" wheels (similar to M3s) , and dark glass against the silver paint all look pretty cool for what is essentially a common car. Â Best-looking Touring IMHO. Â I even got the nod from a couple of coppers in an Omega as I filtered through Bristol on Saturday.

The paint work, fit and finish are exemplary - better than the last one.

Mrs C, who was taking the piss about my getting An Estate Car and doesn't like BMWs, particularly likes it and says that it is pretty cool. Â I take that as high praise.

So far so good. Â It should loosen up more once it has 10K on the clock and I will continue to investigate Tuning Box option - nut don't want to be 'bleeding edge customer'. Â Revo are not planning anything for this engine.

Happy with new acquisition. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Sounds good 

A friend has a 330d saloon..he loves it
Its in a metallic black with the darkish tan leather interior.
Thats the 180 odd bhp one and that seems to go really well, so I imagine yours will shift ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

The new 18's on the BMW's are gorgeous

Good purchase gary, I bet it looks smart!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> The new 18's on the BMW's are gorgeous
> 
> Good purchase gary, I bet it looks smart!


Cheers. Never thought I would get 'into' a diesel.

Pics coming later.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Mine is now due for delivery at the end of June, can't wait ;D ;D ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> I will continue to investigate Tuning Box option - nut don't want to be 'bleeding edge customer'. Â Revo are not planning anything for this engine.
> 
> Happy with new acquisition. ;D ;D ;D


Van Aaken Developments have a good reputation on Diesel tuning I believe .... Glad you like the new Car, I tried a 3 series Touring a couple of years ago and was quite taken with it. Much better to drive than the s*ite Saab I am stuck with until December.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Pics of Gary's motor:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Gary

A fine looking car and sounds like it goes well too. A couple of questions for you or others with BMW specific knowledge.

When did the 204 bhp engine/ 6 speed come out ?

What are the residuals like when comparing Saloon, Tourer and Coupe ? (I know 330d Coupe is not out until next year)

If 330d Coupe had been available would you have gone for that ?

Regards

Gavin


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

A fine looking car Mr C glad to see you've come over to the dark side!

I'm a tad dissapointed that you've added the indicator option though....must be a sports tourer thing!  

Happy motoring.
PJ ;D


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Good choice .. the 330d engine is a gem.

I have been using a similar speced car, albeit auto, since the facelift 18 months ago. The ECU was upgraded by DMS at 15k to 226 bhp / 360 ft lbs and is very very impressive. See www.dmsautomotive.com

You will have to give the car real stick to wear out the Dunlops (the uni-directional arrowhead jobbies). Currently on 22k with 9mm left. Check the rear tyres regulary, low pressure is very difficult to spot given the 35 aspect, should run at 50psi, a slow puncture meant I was running at 15psi and the sidewall cracked. "That will be Â£205 please sir"

Residual values ? The car (51 plate) cost Â£32k with metllic paint, leather, HK sound, auto and wood inlay. I have been offerred Â£22k in p/x for a new Range Rover Td6 HSE (which uses the same BMW engine @185bhp) and Â£21k in exchange for the new Merc E class 320cdi estate launched this week.

Then again, I may just keep it and await the 530d Touring due next year.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Gary
> 
> A fine looking car and sounds like it goes well too. A couple of questions for you or others with BMW specific knowledge.
> 
> ...


Larger engine and gearbox wnet into production week 13 according to Dick Lovett. Mine was first of it's spec (touring) to come through and I was insistent that I had latest spec.

As for residuals, my 2000 328ci wnet for 12K, but it did have 95k on the clock, my 2001 M3 went for list - but production had not ramp up then.

As for Touring, Coupe and saloon comparitives I con't really know. Saloon is most common...but I am told that the diesels 320 and 330 are the most sought after on the used market. I don't know how that effects residuals exactly. You have to realise that the e46 design is well past middle age and a large seller - that is because its a good car.

I would have gone for the 330cd but it was not available as you say. In the event the Touring is perfect - same wheelbase, less common and with droping seats, perfect for my boating. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> A fine looking car Mr C glad to see you've come over to the dark side!
> 
> I'm a tad dissapointed that you've added the indicator option though....must be a sports tourer thing!
> 
> ...


Cheers PJ,

Been on the dark side for years....

There are no bulbs in the indicators and if you do try to indicate, the lights flash on main beam and the horn sounds.

Perfect.

;D ;D


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> Larger engine and gearbox wnet into production week 13 according to Dick Lovett. Â Mine was first of it's spec (touring) to come through and I was insistent that I had latest spec.
> 
> As for residuals, my 2000 328ci wnet for 12K, but it did have 95k on the clock, my 2001 M3 went for list - but production had not ramp up then.
> 
> ...


Gary

Food for thought, as you probably guessed I am thinking of a 330cd when they are available as my next car, however also like the tourer. Which Dick Lovett did you use ?

Gavin


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Gary
> 
> Food for thought, as you probably guessed I am thinking of a 330cd when they are available as my next car, however also like the tourer. Which Dick Lovett did you use ?
> 
> Gavin


what is the cd? which body shape?

cheers

James


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

sorry, scratch that, re-read the other post

do you think a diesel coupe will sell well?

cheers

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> sorry, scratch that, re-read the other post
> 
> do you think a diesel coupe will sell well?
> 
> ...


Yes, because it is faster on real roads than the 330i petrol. This is because in the petrol you would have to drive everywhere at over 4500 rpm tp access the acceleration that the derv unit chusk out a 2000rpm. The torque makes it feel like a 5 litre merc engine. With the price of continental derv and the low co2 emissions (177gms) plus the strong brand, it will be a bid seller.

Done 1500 miles so far in mine and I can confirm that the age of the sports diesel is here. I have adjusted my driving to changing up short and using the torque, which feels a little odd at first as I am normally a red line/rev limiter in any gear merchant. ;D

Oh, and the 39.9 mpg is comical.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Gary
> 
> Food for thought, as you probably guessed I am thinking of a 330cd when they are available as my next car, however also like the tourer. Which Dick Lovett did you use ?
> 
> Gavin


Gavin,

I use D Lovett of Bristol for service etc - and they are so much better than my local Audi dealers. The car actually came from Milcars of Watford.

If you are in Bristol area and want a drive some time, drop me an IM.

The cd does not come in RHD until next spring I believe, which is a shame. This is due to high continental demand I am told. The new shape 3 series comes out in late 2004, so I presume that the coupe (or 4 series?) will emerge a year later in 2005.
Ordering an early rhd 330cd may be a smart move, since demand is likely to be strong.

None of the mags have written about the new engine in the touring or saloon yet - mark my words, they will rave about it when they do. and that will be at the expense of the 330 petrol. Demand will be strong.

Real question is: will they put it in the Z4?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Real question is: will they put it in the Z4?


Now that would tempt me to the dark side


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Congrats Gary,

Your car is exactly as I had selected prior to purchasing the TTR!

Don't ask....

The engine is great and having driven Bimmers for a while, this one is a fine example of the determination of BMW to build interesting vehicles even diesel powered ones!

They are loveable for the long term too, not always the case for Audi"s.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Er sorry the words dull & bland come to mind


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Er sorry the words dull & bland come to mind


No problem. The words 30K+ miles a year come to my mind.


----------

